# Tweety Wood Question



## snobi (13 Oct 2016)

hello guys, this is a simple question, since I started planted aquarium i was wondering what kind of tree this tweety wood come from?

I have guess that this root come from a Guava Tree because of its strength branches solid like wood.

what is your idea guys? please let me know.




 


again thank you so much ukaps.


----------



## Dantrasy (13 Oct 2016)

I think it's rhododendron root


----------



## snobi (13 Oct 2016)

Dantrasy said:


> rhododendron root



and i think this type of tweety wood is a fast grower small tree still I have no proof and i dont have any access in local/direct supplier, might visit some province just to check this out.

guys still have any suggestion or idea what this is really/

Dan thank you so much, i'll check that rhododendron root i never heard that before.


----------



## snobi (13 Oct 2016)

Dantrasy said:


> I think it's rhododendron root



i found this is accurate imo, the problem now was to find a starter plant might search some garden nearby, the flower of rhodo looks stunning wonder why every planters didn't have this in their backyard.


----------



## KipperSarnie (13 Oct 2016)

snobi said:


> i found this is accurate imo, the problem now was to find a starter plant might search some garden nearby, the flower of rhodo looks stunning wonder why every planters didn't have this in their backyard.


It is invasive but then if you want it for Aquascaping you have plenty to choose from as you keep it under control.
Many places in the UK are trying to control it as it spreads to the cost of local fauna.
Try Azalea instead.


----------



## snobi (18 Oct 2016)

KipperSarnie said:


> It is invasive but then if you want it for Aquascaping you have plenty to choose from as you keep it under control.
> Many places in the UK are trying to control it as it spreads to the cost of local fauna.
> Try Azalea instead.


thank you so much, i was about to search for another option since this plant here in philippines grow on mountain, but this azalea maybe i could find in any garden (hopefully) i was about to farm my own driftwood and experiment not only in water plant but for land also, water and land being interconnect due to need of each other.


----------



## KipperSarnie (18 Oct 2016)

snobi said:


> thank you so much, i was about to search for another option since this plant here in philippines grow on mountain, but this azalea maybe i could find in any garden (hopefully) i was about to farm my own driftwood and experiment not only in water plant but for land also, water and land being interconnect due to need of each other.



Rhododendron & Azalea are the same family, Azalea's are generally smaller & I believe there are differences in the flowers, amount of petals / stamens, that sort of thing.


----------



## snobi (28 Oct 2016)

KipperSarnie said:


> Rhododendron & Azalea are the same family, Azalea's are generally smaller & I believe there are differences in the flowers, amount of petals / stamens, that sort of thing.


thank you so much i was aiming to get azalea since rhododendron is quite large for my extra small lawn. the flower in it looks nice. thank you so much, btw i just finish my client project 100 gallon long tank planted.


----------

